# Palestinian UN Bid



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I imagine everyone is follwoing the news closely. 

I share Sarkozy concerns, a veto will awake hatred and violence in the region. I worry about how this could happen here in Egypt. If that happens, I feel that there could be more attacks to embassies, a stronger anti-western feeling, especially anti american. Our safety will be compromised. 

I hope I'm wrong. 

I hope our leaders will support the palestinian bid. For us, and more importantly, for the people of Palestine.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just like every Friday? Just joking.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I imagine everyone is follwoing the news closely.
> 
> I share Sarkozy concerns, a veto will awake hatred and violence in the region. I worry about how this could happen here in Egypt. If that happens, I feel that there could be more attacks to embassies, a stronger anti-western feeling, especially anti american. Our safety will be compromised.
> 
> ...


Spain has always been pro-Palestine and the current government have made this already patently clear, to the chagrin of Israel.Take a look at this

Israel fumes over foreign minister's Palestine position · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to see that Barak's mask has finally come off.
What an idiot and to think that this imbecile got the nobel peace prize and to think of the speech he gave here in Cairo...mind you if Tony BlIar can be nominated to be a peace envoy in the ME we should not be surprised to see double standards coming from the likes of Barak


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Spain has always been pro-Palestine and the current government have made this already patently clear, to the chagrin of Israel.Take a look at this
> 
> Israel fumes over foreign minister's Palestine position · ELPAÍS.com in English


That's right, Spain has made it very clear that it symphatises with the Palestinian cause. I am more concerned about US, Uk and some european nations opposing to Palestinas plans and therefore awaking a wave of violence in the middle east.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Glad to see that Barak's mask has finally come off.
> What an idiot and to think that this imbecile got the nobel peace prize and to think of the speech he gave here in Cairo...mind you if Tony BlIar can be nominated to be a peace envoy in the ME we should not be surprised to see double standards coming from the likes of Barak


Yes , at least now he has made it clear where US stands with regards to the israel-palestinan issue. NO one will be buying more hipocresy, or double standards.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Egyptian Foreign Minister talks to BBC about Palestine UN bid, he discusses Obama's speech

BBC News - Egypt foreign minister backs Palestinian UN bid


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

as usual uk sitting on the fence..??.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

wales1970 said:


> as usual uk sitting on the fence..??.


Is there no oil involved?


----------

